
It’s time to break up with noSQL, noDB is hot - mpweiher
https://thnkr.quora.com/It’s-time-to-break-up-with-noSQL-noDB-is-hot?share=1
======
cordite
I like the thought provoking concepts this proposes, though it feels very
unrefined.

It seems to propose a black box where you have a vast collection of arbitrary
data, you give examples of data you want and don't want, and you get arbitrary
outputs.

I wonder how something in this day and age can use labeled examples and
machine learning to find more examples to classify portions of data for use in
a search engine. Certainly something that Google has probably experimented
with or actually uses.

